
The Mythryl programming language - piokuc
http://www.mythryl.org
======
dwenzek
You can go directly to
[https://mythryl.org/index3.html](https://mythryl.org/index3.html) and bypass
the first two billboards.

------
TurboHaskal
I remember checking this language out a few years ago and discovering (and
worrying about) the author's health issues.

The initial excitement to see it mentioned again in HN has been replaced by
something akin to a kick in the balls.

------
bovermyer
Here's the actual GitHub repository:
[https://github.com/mythryl/mythryl](https://github.com/mythryl/mythryl)

------
dansan_2
Interesting. Is it possible to know from the function signature if a function
will be pure or not? Or does one need to drill all the way to the bottom
manually to determine that?

------
ejanus
Looks like something I would check out

